# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Можно ли...........?

## vp0969

Возможно ли на этот процессор: DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2200 MHz (11 x 200) 4200+  поставить поверх 2 ядер ещё 2И?:)

Заранее благодарю за ответ!!!:)

Если можно то во скоко рублей встанетИ?

----------


## Slater

> Возможно ли на этот процессор: DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 2200 MHz (11 x 200) 4200+  поставить поверх 2 ядер ещё 2И?:)
> 
> Заранее благодарю за ответ!!!:)
> 
> Если можно то во скоко рублей встанетИ?


типа разогнать?
а не дешевле поставить 4-х ядерный сразу? если конечно материнка АМ2 +:confused:

----------


## vp0969

> типа разогнать?
> а не дешевле поставить 4-х ядерный сразу? если конечно материнка АМ2 +:confused:


Возможно и хочу поставить!!!:) А скоко будет стоитьИ? Прошу подсказать какой нить нормальный получше чем который у меня :) Так какой можешь посоветовать 4-х ядерный для игрушек в первую очередь;) Ммм и ещё хотел спросить как посмотреть какая материнка стоит хочу посмотреть у меня АМ2 + или нет

----------


## Slater

> Возможно и хочу поставить!!!:) А скоко будет стоитьИ? Прошу подсказать какой нить нормальный получше чем который у меня :) Так какой можешь посоветовать 4-х ядерный для игрушек в первую очередь;) Ммм и ещё хотел спросить как посмотреть какая материнка стоит хочу посмотреть у меня АМ2 + или нет


Можно поставить программу Эверест, она выдаст точное название всего железа, а процессор можно такой athlon 640 3,0 x4 :confused: смотря по бюджету;) в поволжье цена на него от 3500 руб.

----------

